# Berlin Christmas market: 9 dead, at least 50 injured in truck crash



## Kraut783 (Dec 19, 2016)

Rest in Peace Berliners......suspects, one dead one in custody.

So sad....been to several Christmas markets in Germany, can't even imagine...so many families go to these, such a family tradition...

Berlin Christmas market: 9 dead, at least 50 injured in truck crash  - CNN.com


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 19, 2016)

The three Christmas times I spent in Germany were quite impressive. The celebrations in Neürenberg, Köln, Müchen, and other towns were always so festive and lighthearted. Children often took center stage at some point in each celebration. Knowing how Germany embraces the season, makes the tragic event in Berlin even harder to take. Prayers out for the dead and injured in this sad event.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 21, 2016)

latest...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/21/world/europe/berlin-christmas-market-attack.html?_r=0

Anis Amri


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2016)

May he ^^^^^^ burn in hell.

ETA: I'd like to see him go through the rest of his life with no eyelids, but that's just me.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice acknowledgement of the Italian officers that sent this guy to hell.

Italy's heroes: The police officers who finally put a stop to Berlin attacker's escape across Europe


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nine month officer....nice, glad he did not hesitate.  Quick recovery to  Officer Movio!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 23, 2016)

It took balls but they got Anus.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 23, 2016)

I see what you did there Ocoka One


----------

